# Brown spots and some holes in Rhododendron leaves



## psilva (Feb 29, 2020)

Hello. Has a bunch of rododendrons put in earlier this year and they bloomed nicely; however, I'm starting to notice 3 things.

1. Some leaves and drooping and curling inward.
2. There are scattered brown spots on the Leaves
3. A few leaves have holes


----------



## psilva (Feb 29, 2020)

Can someone help me out? I'm looking to identify what is causing it and how do I treat it.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This should help you

https://extension.psu.edu/azalea-and-rhododendron-diseases


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Flip a few of the leaves over and post pictures.

Caterpillars and lace wing are infamous for eating Rhodis.


----------



## psilva (Feb 29, 2020)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Flip a few of the leaves over and post pictures.
> 
> Caterpillars and lace wing are infamous for eating Rhodis.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Those brown spots do look like fungus. I would just spray for that..


----------

